# Is the QJ speed timer good?



## rouxsolver293 (Jan 7, 2016)

I want a stackmat timer to practice for competitions but the speedstacks one is too expensive for me. I want the cheapest one possible, and I think that one is a QJ timer on Lightake for 9 USD+$2 shipping. 

Is the QJ timer good and reliable? Or am I better off with spending the extra dollars for a Yuxin Timer?

Also if you know where I can get a cheaper timer, please tell me.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 7, 2016)

where do you live btw? yuxin timer is good too, probs better than qj


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 7, 2016)

Qj died within a couple months for me, so I would reccommend against


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> where do you live btw? yuxin timer is good too, probs better than qj



*yuxin timer cheering*


----------



## rouxsolver293 (Jan 7, 2016)

I live in USA, California to be specific


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 7, 2016)

My friend has a QJ timer and it's garbage. Sometimes the timer goes super fast, sometimes really slow, and the lights are so bright and distracting.

I've never tried a YuXin timer, but from what I've heard about it, it looks better than the QJ. Just turn off the sounds.
(Round of applause)


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 7, 2016)

rouxsolver293 said:


> I live in USA, California to be specific



speedstacks website, only 24.99


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 7, 2016)

Good thing I made the right decision by not buying the QJ


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 7, 2016)

Watch the cubeologists vid, the yuxin is hardly accurate, speedstacks ftw, eBay $10 for a gen 2 or 3


----------



## asacuber (Jan 8, 2016)

Meh ordered a QJ have heard its decent but glitches sometimes


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 8, 2016)

QJ is just meh. It's okay, nothing fantastic. But the last time I tried to connect it to my mac, it made my mac die sooooo bad. The screen went black for a few days. Not sure if it was the timer or me. The sensors on the QJ are only in one spot unlike the speedstacks


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Jan 8, 2016)

I recommend the YuXin, I've had it for a couple weeks and so far it has always worked fine :3


----------



## Myachii (Jan 8, 2016)

DO NOT BUY

It's just horrible in general, mine came with a broken LED and it glitches to hell.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 9, 2016)

*ss>*yuxin>qj


----------



## Potato Kuber (Mar 16, 2019)

rouxsolver293 said:


> I want a stackmat timer to practice for competitions but the speedstacks one is too expensive for me. I want the cheapest one possible, and I think that one is a QJ timer on Lightake for 9 USD+$2 shipping.
> 
> Is the QJ timer good and reliable? Or am I better off with spending the extra dollars for a Yuxin Timer?
> 
> Also if you know where I can get a cheaper timer, please tell me.


I have a qj timer and it works better than my friends yuxin timer


----------

